# In the Footsteps of Our Fathers-1 G.H. Kersten



## JOwen (May 18, 2010)

I was given a copy of this newly released book by a member of my congregation. It is a series of questions and answers sent to Rev. G.H. Kersten (Gerrit Hendrik Kersten 6 August 1882 – September 6 1948 ), over the course of his ministry, regarding many aspects of the Christian walk and the life of the Church. It is a fascinating read, front to back. For the first time in English, we are able to peer into the mind of one of the greatest Dutch theologians of the 20th century. I have always appreciated Kersten for his bold stand for the Old Paths. I have read his Reformed Dogmatics, his Sermons on the Heidelberg Catechism, and a recently produced biography bearing his name. This book (IFF), translated and produced by the Reformed Congregations in North America is a more intimate look at the “nuts & bolds” of Kersten’s thought regarding the Church. As I am reading it, I am finding many intersections with our own Free Reformed heritage, and a few (but not many) disparities. Because Kersten was an “old pather”, I think it would be helpful to outline this book, perhaps with a few comments, on his doctrinal and ecclesiastical positions. If there is no comment, it means that there are either no disagreements as far as I see it, or the subject is a mater of things indifferent. Should be an edifying read.

Read more...


----------



## JOwen (May 18, 2010)

Thanks for the tip. Is this the same Vogelaar that was in Kalamazoo MI?


----------



## Gesetveemet (May 18, 2010)

Sorry Pastor, I deleted my post. Yes, it's the same Rev. Vogelaar.



.


----------



## JOwen (May 18, 2010)

Thank you. I see you are in NY. Soon, DV, we will be neighbors.


----------



## dannyhyde (Jun 2, 2010)

Where can I get a copy of Kersten?


----------



## kvanlaan (Jun 2, 2010)

I have a small volume written by him and given by a dear brother (as we are moving, it is now packed away and inaccessible - too bad!) It is good stuff (I may not agree with it all, and some of it is perhaps too much for my simple mind, but I greatly enjoy it!)


----------

